# Vanilla Ice/Snap Cancelled



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

According to Catboy on Dubai 92 it is.



> Simon Smedley Stop the press... Now it turns out Vanilla Ice is definitely cancelled (again). 100% this time. And this is where I bow out. Goodnight!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep. Cancelled.

Barasti bar scraps concert after Twitter outrage - Travel & Hospitality - ArabianBusiness.com

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So what can we do now Elph? I mean we were on such a hot date tonight you and I - did you get the peroxide blonde look done at Juan's btw....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Along with the lobotomy, you mean?

And you traveling all the way from Uzbekistan to se your favourite acts too.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to see some of Uzbekistan tonight....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Another night at Jockey's then?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Erm.... No, not at all!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rattlesnake?

Or a night in...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, I'm off out, down to see the great and the good near Burjaman Centre - no beer for me! 

Might have to go wedding ring shopping as it happens! Oh and add to the list furniture etc. I think you'll get the message!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May I recommend my jeweller?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> May I recommend my jeweller?
> 
> -


Not if his name's Tiffany or Graff!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank goodness! Someone was trying to coerce me into attending this unpleasant trip down memory lane (not that I have any memories from that long ago!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not if his name's Tiffany or Graff!


Don't panic! Sagar at Cara in G&D Park.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Phew. I had a worrying flash-back there!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Way better value for money. I'm a good customer. Note *I* 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Way better value for money. I'm a good customer. Note *I*
> 
> -


Well if you will marry a Yorkshireman.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well if you will marry a Yorkshireman.....


Tsk! And be a financially independent woman...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Tsk! And be a financially independent woman...
> 
> -


I honestly have no idea what you're talking about - I've never met (apart from you) let alone married one of those!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I honestly have no idea what you're talking about - I've never met (apart from you) let alone married one of those!


You have just been mixing with the wrong women. Plenty of us around, although more in UK than in Dubai. 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I honestly have no idea what you're talking about - I've never met (apart from you) let alone married one of those!


There are a few blondes that have good joby jobs. You have to stop falling for those dumb but pretty blondes


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are a few blondes that have good joby jobs. You have to stop falling for those dumb but pretty blondes


Hey Jynx, aren't you sailing on dubious waters there - you don't say which sort of blonde you are.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Hey Jynx, aren't you sailing on dubious waters there - you don't say which sort of blonde you are.


I cant be bothered to do anything with my hair besides wash and brush it. I couldnt imagine having to have it colored and then touching up. I cant imagine having to actually do anything with my hair, but I know that my days of long hair are going to come to an end. Some hair dresser told me that all one length is for teenagers 

I have a bachelors degree in Biology, minor in chemistry. I tinker on my own bike and not to bad with a wrench. Pretty ambitious sort. I am far from a typical blonde.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yup, I agree - stereotypes are a rarity. I got fed up with saying something profound and intelligent to girls in UKand getting the response "Eh, do what?" that I ended up going several thousand miles and stealing the girl who was responsible for reporting the international news from a TV news station for my present wife of over 20 years.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Yup, I agree - stereotypes are a rarity. I got fed up with saying something profound and intelligent to girls in UKand getting the response "Eh, do what?" that I ended up going several thousand miles and stealing the girl who was responsible for reporting the international news from a TV news station for my present wife of over 20 years.



Ahhhhh :clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are a few blondes that have good joby jobs. You have to stop falling for those dumb but pretty blondes


How jealous are you????????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I cant be bothered to do anything with my hair besides wash and brush it. I couldnt imagine having to have it colored and then touching up. I cant imagine having to actually do anything with my hair, but I know that my days of long hair are going to come to an end. Some hair dresser told me that all one length is for teenagers
> 
> I have a bachelors degree in Biology, minor in chemistry. I tinker on my own bike and not to bad with a wrench. Pretty ambitious sort. * I am far from a typical blonde.*


*Yeah, you don't come from Essex, wear white stilettos and give head on the first date!

XXX*


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How jealous are you????????


Of?



Andy Capp said:


> *Yeah, you don't come from Essex, wear white stilettos and give head on the first date!*
> 
> *XXX*


 
And thank goodness I guess I am not the typical blonde. Is that the type of typical blonde you prefer Andy?


----------

